# At least we're good at Summer League Ball



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Watching us now on NBATV. Looks as though we will remain undefeated in Vegas. It would be much more impressive if the other teams were using so many players with important roles. Our 2nd round pick Jeffrey Taylor has a really nice stroke.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Watching right now and it looks like the only players missing from the starting lineup are Sessions and Henderson lol. Announcers did mention Kemba led the Vegas summer league in assists so at least there's that.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Were we pressing in the previous games? They've played it this entire first quarter


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I only watched a little of it. We pressed some. 

Thought Mullins had some injury that kept him out of the OLympics for Great Britain? He should think about a different hairstyle. Not like it would make him prettier, but still


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Josh Selby for Summer League MVP.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

nutmeged3 said:


> Watching right now and it looks like the only players missing from the starting lineup are Sessions and Henderson lol. Announcers did mention Kemba led the Vegas summer league in assists so at least there's that.


Kemba's actually capable of playing like a real point guard, he just hasn't had competent offensive players around him since he was a teenager


----------

